# SB and Atlas restoration



## Skimpass (Nov 15, 2021)

Just though I would share my 2 completed restorations.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 16, 2021)

Wow!!


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 16, 2021)

Nice work, they both look great. Mike


----------

